# Trivia 9/25



## luckytrim (Sep 25, 2019)

trivia 9/25
DID YOU KNOW ...
The largest snake fossil ever found is the Titanoboa. It lived  over 60
million years ago and reached over 50 feet long.

1. What is the medical condition for swelling or enlargement  of the thyroid
gland ?
2. The Heroine of 'The Hunger Games' is Katniss... what is a  Katniss,
really ?
  a. - Butterfly
  b. - Plant
  c. - Songbird
  d. - Beetle
3. Who Said That ??
"I gave my beauty and my youth to men. I am going to give my  wisdom and 
experience to animals"
  a. - Gina Lollobrigida
  b. - Sophia loren
  c. - Brigitte Bardot
  d. - Nobody said that; I made it up !
4. The hierarchy of which religion includes a group known as  the "Quorum of 
the Twelve Apostles"?
  a. - Church of Latter-Day Saints (Mormon)
  b. - Lutheran
  c. - Roman Catholicism
  d. - Baptist
5. Argentina is to tango as Spain is to .... ?
6. What is the name of the largely submerged volcanic mountain  range that 
runs along the full length of the Atlantic Ocean?
7. King James I of England was the first of the Stuart kings  of England. But 
before he was crowned in London, of which other country was he  already King?
8. Author Oscar Wilde was imprisoned for two years for what  offense?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Of the 56 men that signed the Declaration of Independence,  only 6 of them
signed the Constitution.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Goiter
2. - b
3. - c
4. - a
5. Flamenco
6. Mid Atlantic Ridge
7. Scotland
8. Homosexual acts

TRUTH !!
Only Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, Robert Morse, George  Clymer, George
Read and James Wilson signed both the Declaration of  Independence and the
Constitution for the United States. The other 49 signers of  the Declaration
of Independence were either not invited or chose not to  participate in the
Constitutional Convention.


----------

